# Tutorial: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync



## Stryke7 (4. August 2016)

*Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync*
ein Tutorial von Stryke7
​
Mit der Regelmäßigkeit eines Murmeltiers kommt hier die Frage auf, wie man denn am besten automatisierte Backups einrichtet.
Ich verweise dabei gerne zuerst auf die eigene Backup-Funktionalität von Windows, jedoch bietet diese wenig Möglichkeiten zur Anpassung und eignet sich nicht so gut.
Daher möchte ich hier eine etwas leistungsfähigere Lösung vorstellen.


Vorraussetzungen:
- Windows 
- Speichermedium für Backups ist vorhanden
- grundlegende Kenntnis von Windows kann nicht schaden


Die Basis meiner Lösung bildet FreeFileSync,  ein kostenloses, aber leistungsfähiges Tool für Synchronisation oder Spiegelung von Ordnern. 
Dieses beziehst du am besten von der offiziellen Website: FreeFileSync - Free Backup and File Synchronization Software


Nach der Installation erhältst du eine sehr übersichtliche und selbsterklärende GUI. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundlegend sind dabei die beiden großen zentralen Spalten, über denen man je einen Verzeichnispfad auswählen kann. 
Sind darin das Quell- und das Zielverzeichnis der Synchonisation ausgewählt, klickt man auf den großen Button "Vergleichen"  (oder justiert an dem Zahnrad vorher, WIE verglichen werden soll ... ich denke das ist dabei selbsterklärend).
Anschließend werden in den beiden großen Spalten alle Unterschiede zwischen den Verzeichnissen aufgelistet.

Diese lassen sich nun mit "Synchronisieren"  ...   synchronisieren ( ... wer hätte das gedacht... ).  
Auch hier lässt sich wieder der Modus auswählen, FreeFileSync kann entweder eine beidseitige Synchronisation vornehmen, ein Verzeichnis in das andere Spiegeln, oder eine eigene Konfiguration umsetzen.

Das wars auch schon was die manuelle Bedienung angeht,  super leicht verständlich aber bereits sehr mächtig für größere Aufgaben!




Kommen wir zur *Automatisierung*:

Die linke Spalte des Tools gibt dir die Möglichkeit, Abläufe zu speichern.  

Für eine leistungsfähige Lösung kann man dabei auf den rechten Button klicken, der den aktuell konfigurierten Vorgang in eine .ffs_batch  Datei exportiert.
(Also einmal konfigurieren und dann auf "Speichern als Batchauftrag" klicken)



Nun haben wir ein File, welches wir nur auszuführen brauchen, und schon wird eine Ordner-Synchronisation durchgeführt! 


Um diesen Vorgang nun voll zu automatisieren, nutzen wir natürlich die Aufgabenplanung (engl: Task Scheduler) von Windows.

Darin legen wir einen neuen Task an, in Windows 7 heißt der Button "Einfache Aufgabe erstellen". 
Die Konfiguration ist wohl selbsterklärend, bis auf die letzte Seite:

Die zu planende Aktion ist natürlich der Start von FreeFileSync, dafür gebt ihr hier den Pfad der freefilesync.exe an.  
Als Startargument wird dann die  .ffs_batch Datei übergeben.  
Beachtet hierbei, dass Windows Verzeichnispfade mit Leerzeichen nur akzeptiert, wenn der Pfad in Anführungsstriche gesetzt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Eintrag in "Argumente hinzufügen" in meinem Fall: "_C:\Users\Stryke\Backup\Backup_Bilder.ffs_batch_", das schneidet Windows im Bild leider ab)


Fertig!



Für Fragen oder Feedback stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync*

Um gleich mal die erste Antwort selbst zu schreiben:

Natürlich kann man damit noch komplexere Prozesse umsetzen.  
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob FreeFileSync selbst mehrere Vorgänge in einem File ablegen kann,  ich nutze (wie auch im ersten Bild links zu sehen)  ein  .ffs_batch File pro Ordner den ich synchronisieren will. 

Diese werden dann von einem Batch-File sequentiell ausgeführt, welches jede Nacht von der Aufgabenplanung gestartet wird.


----------



## xSyrix (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync*

Kann man damit beispielsweise das gesamte Systemlaufwerk spiegeln?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync*



xSyrix schrieb:


> Kann man damit beispielsweise das gesamte Systemlaufwerk spiegeln?



Ja klar, sollte gehen wenn das Programm die benötigten Zugriffsrechte hast.


Ansonsten kann auch die Windows-eigene Sicherung ein Backup-Image des Systemlaufwerks und aller gewünschten weiteren Laufwerke erstellen.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (18. Dezember 2016)

Berücksichtigt das Programm auch das Löschen von Datein?
Wenn ich bei meinem aktuellen Sync Tool zum Beispiele zwei Ordner mit gleichem Inhalt habe, dann in einem was Lösche wird die Datei aus dem anderen rüber kopiert, obwohl das Löschen ja auch eine Änderung darstellt.


----------



## DataDino (18. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem dabei, gelöschte Dateien so wie du es möchtest, zu synchornisieren ist das Risiko, das du versehentlich eine Datei löschst und diese nach der Synchronisation auch wirklich endgültig weg ist. Das berücksichtigen die Entwickler solcher Tools natürlich. Es gibt bestimmt Tools, bei denen man eine solche Funktionalität aktivieren kann. Aber wenn ich wirklich eine Datei endgültig löschen will, dann mache ich persönlich es lieber auf beiden Ressourcen von Hand. Dann kann ich wenigstens sicher sein, das ich ausversehen nicht doch eine wichtige Datei über Bord werfe. Das mögen vielleicht viele anders sehen. Aber ich habe aus der Vergangenheit gelernt und bin froh, das ich mir das so angewöhnt habe


----------



## BloodKnight989 (19. Dezember 2016)

DataDino schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei, gelöschte Dateien so wie du es möchtest, zu synchornisieren ist das Risiko, das du versehentlich eine Datei löschst und diese nach der Synchronisation auch wirklich endgültig weg ist. Das berücksichtigen die Entwickler solcher Tools natürlich. Es gibt bestimmt Tools, bei denen man eine solche Funktionalität aktivieren kann. Aber wenn ich wirklich eine Datei endgültig löschen will, dann mache ich persönlich es lieber auf beiden Ressourcen von Hand. Dann kann ich wenigstens sicher sein, das ich ausversehen nicht doch eine wichtige Datei über Bord werfe. Das mögen vielleicht viele anders sehen. Aber ich habe aus der Vergangenheit gelernt und bin froh, das ich mir das so angewöhnt habe



Das ist natürlich auch eine Sichtweise. Kommt immer auf die Art der Datein an.
Ich nutze derzeitig SyncBackFree um z.B. Installer Datein wie Firefox oder GPUZ und co. auf mein NAS und dann weiter auf den Laptop und co zu synchronisieren.
Wenn ich dann mal eine neue Version runterlade und die alte lösche würde sie einfach wieder zurück synchronisiert werden.

Leider unterstützt SyncBackFree meines Wissens die Funktion mit dem Löschen in der kostenlosen Variante nicht und die kostenpflichtige ist mir mit 40€ aktuell etwas zu teuer. Daher meine Frage. 


Für Sachen wie private Dokumente sollte man aber definitiv auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst in dem Tool auswählen, wie es sich verhält.  Es kann die gelöschte Datei wiederherstellen, oder die Löschung ignorieren, oder sie auch im anderen Ordner löschen.


----------

